# New AC?



## daniel7345 (Dec 7, 2009)

What do you think will be in the next AC game (if there is one)

I hope they make one, and improve on the features, city and more. Because AC:CF isnt really... different from the DS.

Discuss


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay, before anyone bothers wasting there time answering, I'd just like to point out that I have emailed Nintendo and asked them myself, and they have responded by saying that there's about an 80% chance that there won't be another Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Okay, before anyone bothers wasting there time answering, I'd just like to point out that I have emailed Nintendo and asked them myself, and they have responded by saying that there's about an 80% chance that there won't be another Animal Crossing game.


Still a 20% chance :3

I hope they make one for the DS.


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, forgot to put that in.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i figured that. Seeing as PG, WW, and CF came out atleast 3 years apart.


----------



## Silently (Dec 7, 2009)

Unless they make something NEW... not just a few shops to travel to... Then there is no point in even making a new one.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 7, 2009)

There won't be a new AC for a looooong time


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't think they'd make one until Nintendo has a new "major" console/handheld.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 11, 2009)

Which is around 20% chance... XD


----------



## Josh (Dec 11, 2009)

The next AC game will probably be out in the next nintendo console.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 11, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Okay, before anyone bothers wasting there time answering, I'd just like to point out that I have emailed Nintendo and asked them myself, and they have responded by saying that there's about an 80% chance that there won't be another Animal Crossing game.


Wow... That's pretty bad. 80% chance that there'll be no more?


----------



## StarBurst (Dec 11, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Okay, before anyone bothers wasting there time answering, I'd just like to point out that I have emailed Nintendo and asked them myself, and they have responded by saying that there's about an 80% chance that there won't be another Animal Crossing game.


I doubt the head designers of the game would contact you in person to tell you that they are killing off their series.

Also, they wouldn't send this information to a fanboy of the game that contacted them because it would almost certainly cause alot of people to know much sooner. I don't think they even replied to you in the first place, let alone tell you that they are killing off one of the more popular casual games that they make. They certainly wouldn't give you a statistic like "80%".

That's my point of view on your statement, good sir...


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 11, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> The next AC game will probably be out in the next nintendo console.


Which I heard is supposed to be like a 10 inch touch screen you carry around.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Dec 11, 2009)

My wagering is it will be on Nintendo's next big system like the majority of the group has said so far.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 11, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O
That' bigger than my tablet >_< 
Well, I suppose, touch screens can come big T_T


----------



## Frieza (Dec 11, 2009)

when i got this
i thought when u went to the city 
there would be a huge community of peeps online to get Fc's
but no 
i hope its like that next game


----------



## Jimmy (Dec 11, 2009)

If there is a new ac game I really would like the animal pictures back (like in ww).


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 11, 2009)

Why would you want ANOTHER AC game?? Unless there is a huge difference from the new one and all the others. Like, a huge huge difference. New music. New features. Different look. New animal species. New animal characters. New hair colors. New hair styles. And much more than that.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 11, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O I'd actually like that. I'm sure it'd be thin, and not bulky. I wouldn't mind having that


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 11, 2009)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's supposed to be.


----------



## DarkOfNight - D (Dec 11, 2009)

If a new AC was to come out, I would have liked for the player to not only be able to do more stuff, but I would have loved to see more types of clothing, and a far different look; the polygon graphics wouldn't last forever, that's for sure!


----------

